# Interesting Book?



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Dog Food Logic: Making Smart decisions in an age of too many choices by Linda M Case

Just read a couple of reviews and I think useful (possibly) to any dog owner no matter how you feed as I think she covers all bases.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm only a little over 100 pages in, but it's an excellent book so far. It's not dry, boring and statistical and in my opinion would be a great book for every dog owner.


----------



## DwayneTaylor (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, I will read this book, hope it would be helpful.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I'd forgotten all about this thread I started last year, will go and see if my library has it now.
Thanks for bumping the post.


----------

